# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Euro-2004 - "It was nice but now it's gone"

## Балагур

Well, a painful though deserved defeat. And the first and only Ovtchinikov's magnificent save earned a miserable red card. Luckily Russians are not as passionate as the English.   ::   See you in 2 years. 
PS
No more Russian language in the championship (in attempt to fit this message in here   ::  ).

----------


## Saz

It's a deep disgrace!  Their weak-willed play has shamed whole Russia.
We are the first outsiders in this championship 
Ярцев, убирайся!   ::

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> Ярцев, убирайся!

 Команда в ж... в том числе потому, что мы очень любим кричать "убирайся" и за два полтора года троих тренеров поменяли. Руки прочь от Ярцева! Пусть до чемпионата мира работает. Вот кто убраться должен, так это Колосков.

----------


## Indra

В очередной раз порадовала болельщиков сборная России по футболу. На этот раз это были испанские болельщики.

----------


## Kamion

Perhaps you should move to Sweden. We seem to be doing just fine...

----------


## Артемида

> Ярцев, убирайся!

 не надо никого винить, просто пора уже давно осознать, что футбол это не наше, ну не умеем мы в него играть, Франция, Англия, Германия, Италия, Бразилия кажется не очень расстраиваются по поводу хоккея, а если хотим побеждать, то начинать надо с малого, у нас стадионов меньше, чем в Норвегии, отсюда все беды...И потом неужели кто-то и вправду надеялся, что мы победим, можно было бы кричать "Ярцев убирайся", если б наш уровень был хотя бы как у греков...

----------


## Балагур

Что, *Saz*, кровушки захотелось? Раз уж нашли нормального тренера, пусть он хоть несколько лет поработает. За 9 месяцев победоносная команда не создается. И не надо этой патетики про "whole Russia".  *Kamion*, perhaps visit not move... for some nice act of sabotage just to give ours a fighting chance (if Russia and Sweden is to play against each other in the near future).   ::    *Артемида*, времена, конечно, меняются, но история показывает, что и наши умеют неплохо мячик гонять. Так что будем строить стадионы.   ::

----------


## Saz

> Вот кто убраться должен, так это Колосков.

 А Колосков пусть впереди него бежит. Но это невозможно, он умрет на своем посту.    

> Что, Saz, кровушки захотелось? Раз уж нашли нормального тренера, пусть он хоть несколько лет поработает. За 9 месяцев победоносная команда не создается.

 Да какого, блин, нормального тренера? Такого как Романцев, Газаев?
Я не хочу здесь обсуждать, почему Ярцев должен убираться, хотя бы потому, что это не футбольный форум. Но разве не видно, что наша сборная самая трусливая из всех участников ЧЕ, что она единственная кто играет на ничью (а эти времена давно прошли), разве не видно, что мы изначально играем в меньшинстве (что делают в сборной Булыкин, Гусев, Измайлов, Лосков)?  Хотя с Булыкиным все понятно: он должен набрать определенно количество матчей за сборную, дабы получить разрешение на работу в Англии и перейти в Everton, а Ярцев имеет перед ним и его агентами обязательства, видимо, процентик Жоре тоже перепадет.
Единственное позитивное действие Ярцева, это то, что он убрал из сборной главного лузера – Мостового.   

> И не надо этой патетики про "whole Russia".

 Извините, что говорил за всех. Но мне больно и стыдно, хотя я и знал, что все так обернется..

----------


## JJ

> не надо никого винить, просто пора уже давно осознать, что футбол это не наше, ну не умеем мы в него играть,

 Фигня. Почему в 60-70-80 годы играть умели а в 90-е это вдруг стало "не наше"? Учите историю: 1960 год - СССР чемпион Европы. 1964 год - СССР на втором месте. 1972 год - СССР на втором месте. 1988 год - СССР на втором месте. И это мы не умеем играть в футбол?

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

У Ярцева в активе Спартак-96. Кто помнит, из какой ямы он тогда вытянул команду, не будет сейчас кричать "убирайся". А сборная - не клуб. Тут сезона зачастую мало. Так что пусть работает, тем более что клуба у него нет и "своих" он в сборную тянуть не станет, возьмет тех кто достоен. 
Да и еще, из фразы о Булыкине, Гусеве, Измайлове, Лоськове видно, что вся их работа оценивается только через призму 2 последних матчей. А то, что во многом благодаря именно им наша сборная попала на ЧЕ, никто не вспоминает. А жаль. Такой подход очень однобок.

----------


## Балагур

Господа, похоже, самое время сделать нашу дискуссию более интересной и познавательной с филологической точки зрения (мы же все ж на языковом форуме). Итак, кто будет материться?   ::

----------


## carlos-england

Basically Russia has some decent skillful players
but the facts are they played too defensively!
if you are going to beat Portugal and Spain over there
you need to take the game to these teams like the Greeks
did, there is no way Greece is a better team than Russia
but they played attacking football and are now on pole
position to qualify.

----------


## Артемида

> Фигня. Почему в 60-70-80 годы играть умели а в 90-е это вдруг стало "не наше"?

 потому что тогда у нас была другая идеология и спорт использовали совсем не для мирных целей, а чтобы показывать, кто сильней, единственное за что есть гордость, так это за вратарскую школу, а все остальное действительно фигня. Если бы это было "наше" сборная показывала бы стабильную игру без всяких провалов, ведь можем же в фигурном катании планку держать.

----------


## майк

> Perhaps you should move to Sweden. We seem to be doing just fine...

 *Kamion* I wonder how to say in Russian, "Zlatan Ibrahimovic flicked the ball with his heel over the Italian goalkeeper's head"    ::

----------


## Kamion

> Kamion I wonder how to say in Russian, "Zlatan Ibrahimovic flicked the ball with his heel over the Italian goalkeeper's head"

   ::  Indeed a magnificent goal! Of course I

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> you need to take the game to these teams like the Greeks
> did, there is no way Greece is a better team than Russia
> but they played attacking football and are now on pole
> position to qualify.

 Greece - Russia 1:2. Looks like our problems are psychological. When nothing depends on result of the match, we play as we can and win.

----------


## JJ

> потому что тогда у нас была другая идеология и спорт использовали совсем не для мирных целей, а чтобы показывать, кто сильней...

 А какая разница? В спорте при любой идеологии одна задача - показать кто сильней. Тогда могли, а щас - нет. Может нынешняя идеология ущербна?  ::

----------


## Артемида

> А какая разница? В спорте при любой идеологии одна задача - показать кто сильней. Тогда могли, а щас - нет. Может нынешняя идеология ущербна?

 я имела в виду, что тогда спорт был ОЧЕНЬ политизирован, и спорт был оружием холодной войны, тогда у людей было больше стимулов для победы это раз(служу советскому союзу  ::  ), и два с них по три шкуры спускали если они проигрывали, всё это было черевато...а нынешняя идеология не ущербна - её просто НЕТ.

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> А какая разница?

 Лично для меня никакой. Зачем нам это все - капитализм, свобода, демократия, если мы в футбол выиграть не можем?   ::   Да и на хоккей посмотреть... а ведь это уже точно наше. Черт с ним с союзом, но советские спортивные достижения попрошу мне вернуть!   ::

----------


## QWERTYZ

не забывайте ищо, что тогда была Украина и Грузия, которые в футболе рулили не по децки ...

----------


## Балагур

Well, *Kamion*, my congratulations - Italy bites the dust quite unexpectedly.   ::  
And I question to you as a Swedish-speaker. How do you pronounce G

----------


## Alex_Ivanov

> не забывайте ищо, что тогда была Украина и Грузия, которые в футболе рулили не по децки ...

 Только что-то сейчас не рулят, ни одна ни вторая... Мы вообще по-отдельности не рулим.

----------


## QWERTYZ

а спорт он денежек хочет государственных потому-что ...и стройной системы отбора и подготовки ...от всяких там дюсшей и сдюшоров до сборных олимпийского резерва ..и стадионов нормальных нету почти ...развалилось ..
если уж гдр-овское плаванье раздолбали нах ...то что говорить о футболе

----------


## Греческо

It wasn't just nice... It was *GREAT*, *INCREDIBLE!*  ::

----------

